# Wood materials for Sketchup



## seanybaby (28 May 2007)

Just been playing with sketchup for a while and I have downloaded the extra pack of materials from the sketchup site. However i'm not very happy with the selection of woods available.

Where can i get some more? I would like actual named woods in particular Ash and Iroko.

Or am I barking up the wrong tree? Should I use another program to do the rendering?

Cheers
Sean


----------



## RobertMP (28 May 2007)

It is possible to make your own....

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11921


----------



## seanybaby (28 May 2007)

Cheers Robert.

Already found that and having a blast with Wood Workshop at the mo. Seems pretty good.

Cheers


----------



## Philly (28 May 2007)

Sean
I search Google Images for timbers and save them on my computer. Then you can make your own textures.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## Slim (28 May 2007)

Sean, there is a good selection here. You need to scroll down right near the bottom.

hth


----------

